# them custom titles...



## Benjy

yeah.. i noticed i now have a larger inbox for my private messages, and i was a wondering, when do we get those custom forum title thingies.. and do we get any choice on what they are, and does artrella get like 10 titles cos she won so many prizes?

ps i dont want to sound pushy or anything, merely satisfying my curiosity


----------



## vachecow

hmmm, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## belén

Coming soon!!!!
Promise


----------



## vachecow

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Benjy

it appears the promise has been kept \o> \o/  /o/ .. ok ill stop being silly now :s

thanks


----------



## vachecow

I just noticed them too.....YEAH!!


----------



## lsp

I'm getting such a kick out of my new title  thanks!! Will we be keeping them untiil next year's voting?


----------



## Artrella

Thx Mike for the custom title...   but... I think there are 2 missing...


----------



## mkellogg

What?  I missed two?  I think you won three times in one category!  I'll check it out tomorrow.

Sorry for the delay everyone!

Mike


----------

